# downriver,mi - Fisher trip edge plow



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

8 ft Fisher trip plow ,very little use as it was mainly a backup that has sat for years .include plow mounts for 2001-2007 Chevy, handheld controller and wire harness.works great $2000.00 Call 313-443-7067


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's another photo


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I've seen this plow in person... it's in great shape.

@JMHConstruction
This will fit on that diesel your looking at, and work better than your meyer.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice plow for a good price


----------



## MLGA (Nov 2, 2018)

is this still available? im in riverview looking to get into the snow side of business this year just need to get a plow mount for a '17 f250


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes it's still available give me a call 313-443-7067


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

Would you ship to Washington state?


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold


----------

